

Can you really work more than 40 hours a week? - skav
http://www.smartertime.com/can-you-really-work-more-than-40-hours-a-week-what-science-says-and-what-it-doesnt/

======
gtvwill
It would be interesting to see one of these studies performed on an Australian
mining exploration drill company. I worked for one for 6 months. 84 hour
weeks/168 hour fortnights with 6 days off in between. We also managed to
maintain high production with little to no injury's/safety violations.

